# My two little bundles of Joy



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

I haven't posted here in forever but I just have to gush! I just got two new boys! I call them my little ping pong balls (I haven't come up with names for them yet)














They like to use the cage like they are monkey bars. I've nicknamed this little guy "Spider-monkey"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

How about Ping and Pong? They're really adorable!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Hahahaha, I cracked up about the spider monkey!!!! I second ping and pong!


----------



## LukeandSam'sMomma (May 19, 2013)

Awww, my guys used to do that when they were small, in their old cage! It's too cute, isn't it? Love the pictures, they are adorable! Pick the names, yet?


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

I did. The grey one is Martin and the hood is Iggy.
I managed to get another blurry picture but it's funny so I need to share it. I call it
"How Not to Use a Wheel"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

And another picture of Iggy doing his Tarzan thing:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

lol, my little ones do that on their cage too, your boys are just too cute!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

haha spider monkey seems very fitting, they look like lots of fun, very cute


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Hahahaha, they are very cute!!! I like Martin and Iggy.


----------

